# Banging her beak on wood??



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi guys, 
I have neya in the lounge with the family in her cage

and i started to notice she is grinding and rubbing her beak up and down on her wooden pole she stands on.

what does this mean? and should i be worried? 
she never used to do this.

thanks guys!

x


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

I think I asked nearly the same question before and some friends here told me that it's a normal behavior of 'tiels.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Yep. It's normal. My tiels do it. It's a way to naturally trim down their beak. She may also be trying to get stuff off her beak.


----------



## zukesss (Mar 23, 2009)

yea spike does that too he usally does it when he dose it after he eats somthing tht sticks to his beak lol


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Don't worry - all normal, no need to worry.


----------

